# Dream Cars



## rb_in_va (Feb 24, 2005)

Here is my dream car. I would probably paint it the same color too. Anyone else have a pic of their dream car?


----------



## eyeinstine (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, since i am addicted to the internal combustion engine.. I have ALOT of dream cars.. Luckily, i can own a few of the cheaper ones, so heres a few pics of the driveway. I know they are all dirty, but its that time of the year! The 442 has been off the road for a couple of yeras now, and hopefully this summer will get a good going over and cleanup and make it back onto the streets. The pickup is the diesel workhorse and winter money maker. And the other two are the family vehicles..

Ron


----------



## Brendonv (Feb 24, 2005)

my friends dad has one of those cobra's...is that the one with all the bmw suspension and stuff?


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 24, 2005)

The Backdraft? I don't know much about the one in the pic, other than I like the color.


----------



## Proj Eng (Feb 24, 2005)

The Cobra is my ultimate dream car. I already own the other 2 dream cars I've always wanted. One is in the correct condition (clean, not-abused), the other is rotting away (winter beater). 
those two are: 
1969 Z/28 w/ DZ 302 (i'll add a pic through an edit soon)
and a 1985 Toyota pickup (you don't want to see a pic of this)


----------



## Brendonv (Feb 24, 2005)

post the yota.......i am curious......heres mine, kinda looks crappy but nothing a lil paint cant fix...... http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_20569.php


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 24, 2005)

Proj Eng said:


> and a 1985 Toyota pickup (you don't want to see a pic of this)



My best friend from Idaho had a Toyota pickup of that vintage. He sold it to his younger brother, who eventually sold it to the youngest brother. The youngest brother sold at back to the oldest brother at some point. The pickup has come full circle I guess. I would like to see a pic. Those things just keep going...

Brendon, that's not crappy. I'll post a pic of crappy if I can find it.


----------



## jason j ladue (Feb 24, 2005)

nice one brendon. is that a dumper bed? 3/4? 1ton? 4x4? i bought a little toy about 3 yrs ago for 200$ kind of a beater. not much to look at. but it costs _nothin _ to keep up and runs like like a scared deer... great for cleaning up little jobs and running the equipment around-farm truck mostly...


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 24, 2005)

Here's crappy!


----------



## Lawn Masters (Feb 24, 2005)

Thats not crappy. thats my dream truck right there.
http://arborist.************/attachment_21325.php


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 24, 2005)

oa,
Trust me, it looks better in the pic. Then there was the issue of oil puking out onto the tire. And it's a 2WD! I must have been seriously impaired when I bought that thing.


----------



## jason j ladue (Feb 24, 2005)

roger, that looks like my little friend on steroids, except mine holds all er fluids. :alien:


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, I sold it on ebay a few years ago. I sold this crappy little thing too.


----------



## Brendonv (Feb 24, 2005)

haha, nice trucks, mines an 1987 4x4, 5 speed, wish the bed dumped, not sure about the "tonage" (spelling, is it even a word???)


----------



## Proj Eng (Feb 24, 2005)

I'll post pics once I get my new computer hooked up. Right now, I can't download pictures correctly. Don't forget though, I live in Wisconsin, land of psychos, salt and seasons.


----------



## Elmore (Feb 24, 2005)

Here is one of three that I sold last year. I drove these around for about 30 years and now someone else will have the opportunity.
I'm more into dream trees now. They're more fuel efficient and have less maintenance costs. Awfully slow though.


----------



## Brendonv (Feb 24, 2005)

jason...whats the use of the big biner around the handle and the chainbrake lever?


----------



## JimR (Feb 24, 2005)

*Wish I owned this one.*

I saw this 57 Chevy last year in Florida. The wife and I would have loved to buy it. The car was clean, mean and straight.

I'm now driving my son's toy while he is in college driving my truck. It's a 1988 BMW 535is. Standard shifts are no fun in big city traffic. So the kid has my automatic and I get to play. I only wish we had an Autobahn so I could really open it up.


----------



## sedanman (Feb 24, 2005)

This is pretty cool, not how i would spend my money but cool none the less. 

http://arborist.************/attachment_14527.php


----------



## jason j ladue (Feb 24, 2005)

_good eye brendon_. the brake's broke. gotta replace that whole bar cover i spose. it just started doin that. the brake wont stay disengaged by its self as it is. never really have used the brake much on that saw ('94 335xpt) sweetest saw yet. i guess ill have to replace the sparkplug cover real soon too. i would kick my self if broke the plug off in the head! im thinking about a whole new climbing saw. might switch to the stihl...


----------



## ray benson (Feb 24, 2005)

Dream cars- how about a Yenko camaro?
http://www.fast-autos.net/chevrolet/chevroletyenkocamaro.html
Or a Hemi cuda?
http://www.supercars.net/cars/[email protected][email protected]$Hemi Cudax.html


----------



## Justin Garrison (Feb 25, 2005)

Here is a cobra for sale, not real, but nice. 460 v8.cobra  
Here is my dream truck in the wrong color.Truck


----------



## leweee (Feb 25, 2005)

*my dream truck*

my dream truck :Eye: :Eye: 











it sits in the yard and I dream about fixing it


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 25, 2005)

Justin Garrison said:


> Here is a cobra for sale, not real, but nice. 460 v8.cobra



I have done a little research and you can get a kit and donor car and build one for about $18-22k. Plus a whole lot of hours working on it yourself. There are some pretty good Cobra clubs in this area, so I could probably get some help and guidance. First I need a garage to put it in though, and the money to build of course.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Feb 25, 2005)

leweee said:


> my dream truck :Eye: :Eye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I've got the same problem except mine's a 1940 Ford 1/2 ton truck. I'll post a pic when the weather clears up some.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## sedanman (Feb 25, 2005)

Is that one of Troy's cars. My "dream car" would be built by Troy, rad rides by Troy or Chip Foose. Boyd is an arogant ass.


----------



## rmihalek (Feb 25, 2005)

*F1 road car*

I'll aim high. I'd love a '69 Z-28 with the 302, but if I'm really dreaming, I'll take the 640hp, $650,000 McLaren Mercedes SLR.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 25, 2005)

It's ok to smoke in my ride.


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 28, 2005)

Elmore said:


> Here is one of three that I sold last year. I drove these around for about 30 years and now someone else will have the opportunity.



Is that a Citroen? How do they drive?


----------



## Dwayne Ferguson (Mar 14, 2005)

This was my toy be for my son was born its a 3 litre v6 twin turbo 4wheel drive 4 wheel steer gto.
But it couldn't't fit a car-seat so i had to say good bye.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Mar 14, 2005)

Looks more like a Mitsubishi 3000GT or Dodge steath. the wheels make me think Porsche 959.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Mar 14, 2005)

Like this ride???


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 14, 2005)

TreeJunkie said:


> Like this ride???



Yes, but I've heard they are hard to learn to drive because the front tires are so large.


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 14, 2005)

benz slk- step up and get served...


----------



## Dwayne Ferguson (Mar 15, 2005)

oldsaw-addict said:


> Looks more like a Mitsubishi 3000GT or Dodge steath. the wheels make me think Porsche 959.


yeah in japan they call it a GTO TWIN TURBO it was a import is the Dodge stealth the same did they have a twin turbo model


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 18, 2005)

rb_in_va said:


> Is that a Citroen? How do they drive?



Its swede ugly so its either an old volvo or saab. Me thinks saab.

I love the cobras, a guys been using the toyota V8's in them, soon to start puting turbos on them to get them over 500bhp.
Me and my brothers project, its sure ugly but who wants to race? Its only got a 1300cc engine......we can race for saws!


----------



## Lawn Masters (Mar 18, 2005)

Heres the car I'm drivin. ugly little thing but it'll do 105MPH on a straighaway.


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 18, 2005)

oldsaw-addict said:


> Heres the car I'm drivin. ugly little thing but it'll do 105MPH on a straighaway.



oldsaw,
You could take that pic and start a thread called "nightmare cars".


----------



## Elmore (Mar 18, 2005)

rb_in_va said:


> Is that a Citroen? How do they drive?


1974 Volkswagen 412, type 4. Handles well, cruises great.


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 18, 2005)

105 in that thing?! are you nuts? people think i'm crazy for doing the work i do. i would rather work 105' up than get in that car at 105 any day. i bet if ya stuck an arm out each window it would take off...


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 18, 2005)

Elmore,
What is your dream car? I'm sure it would have lots of stickers like this all over it.


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 18, 2005)

jason j ladue said:


> i would rather work 105' up than get in that car at 105 any day.



Jason,

You would have to be a really fast runner to do that!


----------



## Elmore (Mar 18, 2005)

rb_in_va said:


> Elmore,
> What is your dream car? I'm sure it would have lots of stickers like this all over it.



nice ride


----------



## jason j ladue (Mar 18, 2005)

rb_in_va said:


> Jason,
> 
> You would have to be a really fast runner to do that!


if you like that, you should see me swim!


----------



## Lawn Masters (Mar 18, 2005)

I'll bet that car would fly, I just need to make some ply wood wings for it.


----------



## huskycandoit (Mar 18, 2005)

*Gt 500*

The Shelby GT 500 is my dream car.


----------



## Elmore (Mar 21, 2005)

*Setting higher goals*

I've decided to move up from a Segway. I heard that Saturns were peppy and reliable but when I saw this model I knew that the price would be in outer space.


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 22, 2005)

huskycandoit said:


> The Shelby GT 500 is my dream car.



Ah, Eleanor. What a sweet ride. The movie sure didn't hurt that car's rep, eh?


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 22, 2005)

Elmore said:


> I've decided to move up from a Segway. I heard that Saturns were peppy and reliable but when I saw this model I knew that the price would be in outer space.



Looks like you get a reserved parking space with that one though.


----------



## Elmore (Mar 22, 2005)

*Maybe a model in black*

How about a low profile, sleek cruiser in black?


----------



## Lawn Masters (Mar 22, 2005)

I'd like that ride. not even the SWAT team could stop it. the airforce can, but how often does someone fly something as obvious as an SR71 blackbird?


----------



## Elmore (Mar 23, 2005)

*A vehicle for the whole family*

After some consideration I must admit that something a little roomier...more accommodating would be more appropriate for those long...long family trips. Maybe something along these lines :


----------



## Chopwood (Mar 23, 2005)

oldsaw-addict said:


> I'd like that ride. not even the SWAT team could stop it. the airforce can, but how often does someone fly something as obvious as an SR71 blackbird?


Obvious! are you aware how fast a Blackbird goes? Even if they can see it, by the time the lock-on comes, it's too high and fast too hit. This plane is virtually un-hittable even now, thirty-five years after it came out.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Mar 23, 2005)

Chopwood said:


> Obvious! are you aware how fast a Blackbird goes? Even if they can see it, by the time the lock-on comes, it's too high and fast too hit. This plane is virtually un-hittable even now, thirty-five years after it came out.


Thats basically my point.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 23, 2005)

I guess I'm more practical.


----------



## mryb (Mar 23, 2005)

Practical??? That does it...you're banned!


----------



## Elmore (Mar 23, 2005)

mryb said:


> Practical??? That does it...you're banned!


Hey mryb...Happy Birthday!!! :bday:


----------



## mryb (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanx Elmore...I waited all year for this...Rick/Saw Slut


----------



## Elmore (Mar 24, 2005)

*Groundhog Day???*



mryb said:


> Thanx Elmore...I waited all year for this...Rick/Saw Slut


Hey mryb...Happy Birthday!!! :bday:


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 24, 2005)

mryb said:


> Thanx Elmore...I waited all year for this...Rick/Saw Slut



You mean you waited all day?


----------



## Climbing mike (Mar 29, 2005)

*1969 mustang*

Well it never was my dream car, I had always been a chevy man, but last year I ran into this deal so I have it and now need to restore it. 1969 mustang mach1 428 cj.

Thanks mike


----------



## JimR (Mar 29, 2005)

Now that is a real classic. Looks like you will have fun for some time to come.


----------



## Chopwood (Mar 29, 2005)

Had a '68 with the same motor, gutted it and went racing. Those engines can be tuned up really well. The one I had was wicked fast, outran my '67 camaro with a 454.


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 30, 2005)

I had an 2001 Subaru outback. loved it, but it was a lemon, truly- so I sold it. Now I have an '03 civic hybrid. 

Love the mileage, lacks power (even the 165 hp of the outback was enough!), is too small, low clearance, and no AWD.

My dream car would be a Hyrbid Outback Limited Edition Wagon. Sounds silly, I know- but for me the car is all about function. I need to be able to drive in a crazy snow storm, I do take it off road (I tried with my lil' blue....he doesn't like it, but he feels tough afterwards!) The outback you could fold the back seats down and literally sleep in the back if you drove to late and couldn't find a campground while on a road trip. Though I put one on my civic, the outback had a way better roof rack. I could put a canoe and 2 mt. bikes at the same time. If I tried this with the hybrid, I think the roof would cave right in!

So for now that's what I'm waiting for. Lexus now has an RX400 Hybrid. But it's a big clumsy SUV. Too big for my liking. And it's about $50,000. I want something below $30,000. If Audi came out with a hybrid version of allroad Quattro....I'd be all over that!

love
nick


----------



## pmuscato (Mar 31, 2005)

My first car 1969 mustang 302 Boss. brings back great memories.


----------

